# Keystone bowls, what to expect?



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

This is my second season snowboarding(I'm from the midwest)and I am heading to keystone next week with some friends(mostly skiers). Me an my brother are the only ones riding and we would really like to hike back to one of the bowls. This is something I have wanted to do since I started snowboarding, but I am not sure if I am experienced enough, and do not really know what to expect.

Is anyone familiar with keystone's bowls? If so, what can I expect as an intermediate(second season) rider? Do you think I am jumping in over my head. If not, what are some of the best bowls to start on, for my first time above tree line, at keystone.

Unfortunately, I do not know anyone with experience , so I kind of have to learn all this on my own, by trying new things. I just don't want to get in too far over my head.


Any tips, advice, or warnings would be very appreciated.

-eBs


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

There's not enough snow yet IMO


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> There's not enough snow yet IMO


Truth right here


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We are starting to get more consistent snow fall and bowls are open at some of the other resorts. Most notably, Winterpark. So you may get lucky. As far as experience goes. It's a ski run at a ski resort and Keystone ain't Squaw Valley or Jackson Hole. Worse comes to worse, you'll just spend a lot of time on your ass trying to get down the run. Probably won't be that bad. Just go out there and give it a try. If you like it, you'll do it again. If it's too much for you, I'm sure you'll move on to a spot that is more to your liking.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I wouldn't expect much it's not even worth the hike, go up to A basin and just do the cornice or hitch hike up Loveland and drop in off the side of the road.


----------

